# over water?



## techrons78 (May 5, 2015)

2weeks in can they heal ot should throw away 

View attachment 20150505_103302.jpg


View attachment 20150505_103242.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2015)

Is that the problem over watering? If so you could remove them from the pots carefully and turn the lights off and see if they bounce back in 12 hours or so.


----------



## techrons78 (May 5, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Is that the problem over watering? If so you could remove them from the pots carefully and turn the lights off and see if they bounce back in 12 hours or so.



Ok will do thx


----------



## techrons78 (May 8, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Is that the problem over watering? If so you could remove them from the pots carefully and turn the lights off and see if they bounce back in 12 hours or so.



No deal rose this my first time mix in coco choir with FFOF...I forgot that coco hold 100x weight in water.....I was watering them with some water in the bottom of fabric pot...the 4 look like **** but still growing and getting somw new leaves...but the bottom is getting dryer so maybe they will  bounch back..anyth thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 8, 2015)

Damn man! All I can think is one thing when I see this; "I hate soil" (sorry soil lovers) 

Hope you recover man


----------



## Grower13 (May 8, 2015)

techrons78 said:


> No deal rose this my first time mix in coco choir with FFOF...I forgot that coco hold 100x weight in water.....I was watering them with some water in the bottom of fabric pot...the 4 look like **** but still growing and getting somw new leaves...but the bottom is getting dryer so maybe they will bounch back..anyth thoughts?


 

What do you have the fabric sitting on or in....... if they are sitting in or on something that holds water....... are you pouring off the excess water left after watering? also if the bottom of the fabric pots  are laying flat and holding to much water............ set them up on a brick or something to elevate them a little........ this will allow your fabric pots to drain better.


----------



## techrons78 (May 9, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> What do you have the fabric sitting on or in....... if they are sitting in or on something that hoMmmm y firatlds water....... are you pouring off the excess water left after watering? also if the bottom of the fabric pots  are laying flat and holding to much water............ set them up on a brick or something to elevate them a little........ this will allow your fabric pots to drain better.



They look like they are comming back to life a tad....i water one the other day and it started doing same thing..this is my first time usuing coco mix...soil is soaked....
im thinking about just some water plain for next round maybe salt built up....


----------



## Kraven (May 9, 2015)

Dunno why on earth you would mix FFOF with coco, I usually mix FFOF with a more perlite personally. I agree you need to get the soil to dry out, it needs a wet / dry cycle.


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2015)

How is it going now Techron?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2015)

I can't really get the coco thing down either.  It seems like mine is always too moist.  

I would not flush as you are having problems with the soil staying too wet.  Is there any reason to believe that you have salt buildup?


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

looks like a slight burn from overfeeding what ppm's you running at?


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 11, 2015)

One thing I have found with using coco is that while it drains really well, it also holds water very well. I love it in a hydro setup but hate it in soilless setup. One key to coco is to mix it with* a lot of pearlite*, almost 50% will work just fine to keep it from compacting and holding moisture. I personally wouldn't use it in soilless myself as I have already tried and found the pH to be a nightmare to keep balanced. Also, I have found that coco holds nutrients better than it holds water. 

In hydro, this is a benefit but in soilless it is a pain. To prevent buildup of both good and bad in the coco, you have to flush it periodically. This is why it works so well in hydro I guess as it gets continuously flushed and filled with fresh nutes for the plants to grab.
I agree with Kraven, don't use coco with FFOF, instead use pearlite to keep the soil loose and able to aerate well.

Here is a suggestion that may help you as it does look more like over watering. whenever you make up water/nute solution, aerate the water or solution for at least 12hrs with a fish tank bubbler so that it gets a lot of oxygen in it. Also make sure the water you use is no higher than 68-70f degrees as this is optimum for the plants likes, and it is optimum for max oxygen holding. The dissolved oxygen in the water will help the roots not suffer as much from excess moisture.


----------



## techrons78 (May 17, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> How is it going now Techron?



Hey hey well I foud out the problem ph meter was off by 2.7...must have left  it out too long... b ut the 4 left look amazing...and just added 14or so more....have 910 draw in tent right now 4x4 I can add another 210 watts of needed....but veging with the 12 spec kind...have 2 illuminator pro 350 and 1 210 kind...hope u are well...all is great at my farm...


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2015)

Did it ever dry out?


----------



## techrons78 (May 18, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Did it ever dry out?



No mam i burnt them so they where just gone...tried for acwhile but was just taking up space so I chopped them..replaced them ...i also have 3 freebie seeds in there..killed 1 male...other 2 fem....


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2015)

Mojo for the next one Tech.


----------



## techrons78 (May 18, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Mojo for the next one Tech.



Thank you the 4 I have left are growing..look great almost 5weeks in...the other 10 or 12 it re about a week old or so...got my tent set up how I like It now...tech


----------

